# Another one done!



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Didn't think we could finish this one as fast as we did, but got the touch ups done today and collected payment. 

46' at the peak.









Freakin trees!














































And the sunset


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is an awesome house, I love all the porch space. It looks like it was quite the challenge.
Excellent work!:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

nice job...lotta work on that one...:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> That is an awesome house, I love all the porch space. It looks like it was quite the challenge.
> Excellent work!:thumbsup:


 I like the decks too, the view up there is amazing.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice deal!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Man,talk about trim work.You almost could have sprayed the trim and brushed the body.lol


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Niiiiiiice. How long did it take?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you use a 40' ladder?:jester:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Excellent!

I sure hope you used scaffolding because any "real" painter would have used scaffolding Haha!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Niiiiiiice. How long did it take?


 About 110 man hours. 




RCP said:


> Did you use a 40' ladder?:jester:


Yes, and I had to rent a lift as well. Should I have put that in my bid? 



VanDamme said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I sure hope you used scaffolding because any "real" painter would have used scaffolding Haha!


 No I did not use scaffolding but I really wants to be a real painter.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> Did you use a 40' ladder?:jester:


What do you mean you dont own a lift? All _real_ painters should own a lift. Having to rent that type of equipment.......wow, how unprofessional is that....You could buy one, then sell it on CL afterwards. 


LOL j/k, nice work, I really like that style home.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Not a bad spot to work. Nice job.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Damn, that looks good. You do nice work.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin' about.....Nice Job!!!!!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work - dude.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks very nice SL. :thumbsup:


----------

